# How fast do convict fry grow?



## DrMiller357 (Apr 1, 2011)

I went into my lfs with my sister so she could get a puffer and i ended up buying some convicts, got 7 about 1/4" to 3/4" for a dollar each  couldn't help myself and i thought that the dollar per gallon sale was on but it wasnt ended days earlier :chair: now i have to put them in with my 2 inch spotted climbing perch(or spotted african leaf fish which ever you want to call it) in a 40gallon breeder

So what im planning is putting the convicts in a grow out tank so i can get a good looking pair and wait until they are big enough not to get eaten

what do you guys think, is it possible to grow them quick enough, any suggestions or advise short of a new 40gallon?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I just got convicts as babies aswell. I took them from a nasty home, and they have been doing fantastic. I got them around 1/2 and inch. maybe a teeny bit bigger. I've had them for a month I think now and the biggest one is at about an inch and a half. The rest all about an inch. So they grow pretty darn fast. If you want a pair, I sugest putting them in a seprate tank. Convicts are tough fish and will kill 10x their size if they have babies. I plan to keep only my females and take the males to the lfs. That should give you a good idea. But a couple in a 40g would be okay. But a pair, not a great idea unless separated.


----------



## DrMiller357 (Apr 1, 2011)

Good to hear they grow quick, i bet i could put mine in once they are 1 1/2" and ive heard about the agressing during breeding but im hoping i can get away with just one pair and the spotted climbing perch. He will be about an inch bigger and hangs out at the top of the tank (in a giant peice of floating drift wood) so hopefully he wont be much of a threat in his portion of the tank then again he is an ambush predator so might try to pick some fry off and get caught in a fight


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

You may be able to get away with it. The guy I got mine from had atleast 100 in a 100 gal with africans and they were okay. (way overstocked...I know...yuck!)


----------

